# simplicity wonderboy governor issues



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

hi Iam having more problems with my simplicity wonderboy 700, it has an old briggs and stratton engine on it, when I runs it it has a little intermittent spark (I think I need to adjust the points some more), and it runs a a very high rev because I don't think the governor is kicking in because when I try to use the throttle control nothing happens, I wanted this tractor to be a show tractor so I would like to get it running perfectly. and what is the proper points gap on one of those old briggs engines? any help would be strongly appreciated. thanks


----------

